# Healthy Food on the Go: Lunchskins- CLOSED. Winners Announced in Post.



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

As the carefree days of summer end and shopping for back-to-school begins, our thoughts turn to early morning bus routes, endless after school activities, and the dozens of lunches we will be making every week. How does a busy mother keep it fun, fresh and healthy? Our family has benefited this summer from a raised vegetable garden that my son built as a science project back in May. For the past two months, we've enjoyed fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchini and herbs in abundance. But the fresh produce along with access to local farmer's markets will slowly fade as the school year begins. It seems so simple to eat healthy in the summer, but it takes a shift in thinking to continue to do so year-round. So, we will be turning to more squash, pumpkin, beets, apples, pears and sweet potatoes as the air gets cooler. We will also turn to more nuts and whole grains. Back to school season also means re-thinking food on the go. Gone are the individual, snack-sized packages of chips and cookies. They have been replaced by more fruits, vegetables, nuts and whole grain cereals and breads. We think about food that can be ready to go at a moment's notice - and this gives us more healthy options to bring along. All this healthy food requires that we embrace a 'BYOB' (Bring Your Own Baggie) mentality. And that is a good thing for both the environment as well as our bodies. Reusable baggies, like LunchSkins, make it easy to take food on the go. Not too long ago we used a dozen plastic baggies a day. Nowadays, plastic has been replaced by colorful, dishwasher safe LunchSkins that the kids love to bring for school lunches and snacks. We also toss a few extras in the car stuffed with nuts and trail mix to keep everyone happy during the marathon of after school activities that often last well beyond dinner time. We have a few favorite snacks that our youngest kids love as well as the growing teens. Try a few of these ideas in your LunchSkins reusable sandwich and snack baggies:


Peanut butter and banana sandwiches
Bagel stuffed with mozzarella. tomato and basil
Fresh fruit like cherries, grapes and strawberries
Fresh veggies like carrots, peppers and snap peas
Almonds and dried cherries, or raisins and granola
Small snacks like cereal and bite sized cookies

Just in time for back-school shopping, you can purchase LunchSkins, the reusable, dishwasher-safe baggies with FREE SHIPPING. Just enter code *BTS2011* and you're all set to make those healthy lunches on the go. *Have you already made the switch to reusable sandwich bags? We'd love to know how much waste/money you feel reusable products have saved your family monthly.*

*OFFER #1: If you're still using plastic baggies and would like to try LunchSkins, we have 5 freebies to share with the Mothering community. Please let us know you would like to try these, and we will send samples out to the first five MDC members who respond (to addresses in the US, Canada or US Military PO Boxes).*

*OFFER # 2: We have our first 5 moms who responded to our first freebie offer above. We are so excited that moms have expressed interest in these reusable lunchskins that we have decided to offer freebies to an additional 5 moms! This time it will be a random drawing of moms who post their interest. Our terms are below: *


Moms post an estimate of how much they spent on plastic lunch bags in the last 12 months (between now and midnight Thursday 8/18, PST)
5 posters at random will receive 1 free set of Lunchskins (US, Canada, Military PO Boxes only)
recipients are encouraged but not required to share their experiences within the thread

Hope to hear from you!

Chris MDC Staff

Winners from Offer # 1:


crunch_mommy
NW2SE
Stormborn
34me
RachelEve14

Winners from Offer #2:


Altair
Ferencfamily
Jamee Thumm
Kerrplunk
Marissab

All winners have received a PM from me.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been dying to try these!!!


----------



## NW2SE (Jan 18, 2011)

I would very much love a sample, thank you! They've been a little out of our family budget lately, but I'm hoping to purchase some additional items in the future.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I'd love one to try!


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I would love to add one of these to my lunch box arsenal. Cool!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I would also love to try! My kids would love them!!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I seem to be late but I'd love to try if you have any left!


----------



## gratefulmum (Oct 17, 2003)

I'd love to try these out! I feel the guilt monster every time a zip lock baggie is thrown out here!


----------



## sarg033 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks lie I'm a little too late as well. But, I would also love to try these.


----------



## kaylamae (Feb 24, 2010)

We would love to try them if there are any still available.

Our address is 39907 Mountain View Road, Polson MT 59860


----------



## AutumnLili (Feb 16, 2011)

Double bummer... I missed the cut off AND the coupon code isn't working 

If you have any extras, we'd love one in Canada!

434 Hamilton Ave S, Ottawa Ontario, K1Y 1E3


----------



## lisab541 (Feb 16, 2011)

would love to try these..


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I'd love to try these as well -- also am posting about them on my blog. What a great idea.

Cathe Olson

1072 Pluto Street

Nipomo, CA 93444


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi MDC Moms!

Thank you very much for your interest. I'll send a PM to the first five moms who posted interest. To the rest of you, this is an awesome way to reduce waste and brighten up your child's lunch for back-to-school time. Lunchskins is offering free shipping for your convenience. Remember to use code BTS2011 at the checkout. PM me if you have any questions.

-Chris

MDC Staff


----------



## zenmother32 (Jun 12, 2007)

I would love to try these. I have wanted to stop using ziplocs for awhile, but have not had the cash to invest in these.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm definitely interested. I'm not really sure how much I've spent in disposable bags, however. I don't tend to use a lot of disposable baggies, other than my husband buys a lot of them for his own food storage. For the kids lunch I end up using wax paper and plastic sandwich cases, but they are often insufficient, so I was looking for something a little more flexible and accommodating. In a year I'd say $50 for ziplocs and containers, although it could easily be more.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

We use mostly reusable baggies at home, but could definitely use a couple new ones, and I'd love to try this brand!


----------



## rleome (Apr 1, 2011)

I think we spent $5 on a couple boxes of Ziplocs at the beginning of the year. They were gone by May. I switched to reusable Celadon Road snack bags and sandwich bags in March. Yup, love them.


----------



## annekebg (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love to win some of reusable sandwich baggies! I try to reuse as much as possible and dislike using plastic. I suppose we have probably spent about $20 or so dollars on plastic bags of all sizes over the last year.


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

probably spent about $15 on plastic bags. We have one reusable bag and i keep thinking i'll be crafty and make some, but alas....


----------



## Anires Relheo (Aug 17, 2011)

well, my daughter is just starting kindergarten this year, so last years estimated cost of sandwich baggies is probably a lot lower than what this coming years is going to be, unless I win these cool reusable ones







. my address is 2998 Kennewick Dr. Las Vegas, NV 89121. If I had to buy a box approximately every month that she is in school, I suppose I could hit almost 40$ in sandwich baggy costs this year.


----------



## lady libra (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a couple of WAHM made snack/sammy bags and love them, but go through them so fast. I would love to try other brands.


----------



## lady libra (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a couple of WAHM made snack/sammy bags and love them, but go through them so fast. I would love to try other brands.


----------



## KieraW (Apr 28, 2010)

OH how exciting!! I would LOVE to try these!! I have two in school this year - so obviously my cost will double this year!! But I have no idea what I spent on baggies, etc for lunches packed!!! I don't even want to think about it!!! LOL

Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## Ashley Rios Mom (Aug 17, 2011)

I have not spent much on plastic bags in the past 12 months - probably around $10. We wash, air dry, and reuse all of our plastic baggies, but eventually they have to be thrown out. We'd love an environmentally friendly, non-toxic alternative to plastic snack bags like the Lunchskins on offer #2 to use when we pack my son's lunch everyday!!


----------



## allaiter (Apr 11, 2008)

We spend about $30 a year on plastic baggies for lunch and take with snacks. With 3 kids in sports and games a hour away, we have to bring our food with us. Who wants to eat yucky consesion stand, or eat out 1-2 times a day every day during the sport season? Not to mention who can afford it? With 4 kids, we sure can't. These bags would be great to use and if they work well, I will buy more.


----------



## JessicaC75 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know how much I spend, but I know it's a lot! I would love to try these and I know my son would like to have them in his lunch


----------



## ortadb (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't honestly want to admit what I have spent on baggies and other plastic reusable items  I know I just spent $6 on one sandwich reusable container  Nothing seems to work and these look like they would be prefect for me and my family! I love the idea that they are dishwasher safe!!! It is exactly what my family needs!


----------



## spcd (Apr 23, 2009)

These look like a higher quality reusable than the ones we have! We bought some from a WAHM last year and use them all the time! Very few plastic bags used here - though with 4 of us now taking lunch it's time to up the stock. Would love these... PO Box 233, Russell, MA 01071

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## jomich80 (Oct 3, 2010)

Spend hundreds on plastic bags. Would love to try these! Always looking for alternatives!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

i would love to try these. it took a long time for me to convince my 6 year old that a home made lunch would be better than school lunch and I am always looking for eco-friendly products for his lunchbox. Thankfully we are spending less on baggies by having storage containers, but since my hubby is a huge carnivore, i still need them for freezing meats, etc. i wish there was a better way to do that!


----------



## peke714 (Aug 17, 2011)

I rarely use plastic bags anymore and when I do I still wash and reuse them. We use reusable sandwich wrappers for my daughters lunch but would love to try something that is more of a "bag".


----------



## hbmommy (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, for offer #2 - we haven't spent a single sent on baggies in the last couple years. Our kid's school has a 100% waste free lunch policy- no baggies, juice boxes etc allowed! We don't have these awesome alternative bags though, the price tag is too high for how many we'd need. Currently, my kids pack their lunches in plastic, lidded containers. They take up a ton of space in their lunch boxes and get quite heavy. So we'd love to win and give them a try! Crossing our fingers on this great giveaway.


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I've not spent much, maybe $10. I bought a couple reusable bags for my son, so we use those on a regular basis.


----------



## SamanthaV (Aug 17, 2011)

I seriously have NO idea how much we've spent on plastic bags in the past year. We keep every size on hand - snack, sandwich, freezer, & quart. I'd say that each costs around $3 a box, so that has to be around $12 per trip. They probably last us a couple of months. So maybe $75 a year? I would love to try these out!


----------



## kristin7477 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh how I really would love to make the switch to reusable plastic bags, especially now that I am packing lunches for two kids!!! I really don't know how much we spend on plastic bags in a year. I would maybe guess around $20-$30? It's less about the financial savings and more about saving a little guilt each time I pack their lunches knowing that I am not adding more plastic to the landfills day after day. I have made so many switches in our house from consumables to reuse-ables, this is one of those last areas I haven't yet gotten to.


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I've not spent much, maybe $10. I bought a couple reusable bags for my son, so we use those on a regular basis.


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I've not spent much, maybe $10. I bought a couple reusable bags for my son, so we use those on a regular basis.


----------



## majick1 (Jul 29, 2004)

I surely spend upwards of $40 a year on plastic baggies. On top of that, I am not too crazy about using them at all.


----------



## Kaceycc (Aug 17, 2011)

Would love these! My little guy is starting pre-school in the Fall for the first time and I need to pack him a lunch. Would love to be as eco friendly as possible!!


----------



## marmstrong (May 17, 2011)

Would Love To Try them!!


----------



## marmstrong (May 17, 2011)

I would Love to try them!!


----------



## Amy Densmore (Aug 17, 2011)

We probably spend $60.00 a year, at least! I have three children and then my husband packs his lunch for work. I would love to try a sample of these re-usable bags! They are so cute my girls would just love them! It would cut down on the trash too! Great product!


----------



## jenmorgantx (Aug 17, 2011)

I think we spend about $50 a year.


----------



## mahhyphen (Aug 17, 2011)

Would love these! I have tried to go "green," so have probably only spent about $10 on plastic the past year, but I am eternally scrounging food storage containers because I am phasing out all of my plastic wear. We use glass almost exclusively for home refrigeration, but there are places that glass just isn't that friendly (the pool, for example) and it is super heavy to carry in our cooler bag. Winning these would be a fabulous addition for the start of school and the kids would love to use them!


----------



## pomegranates (Aug 5, 2011)

i would absolutely love these. not just for my seven year old daughter, but for all of us as well. especially as a prego momma, who is constantly carrying around snacks with me at the moment!


----------



## pomegranates (Aug 5, 2011)

i would absolutely love these. not just for my seven year old daughter, but for all of us as well. especially as a prego momma, who is constantly carrying around snacks with me at the moment!


----------



## pomegranates (Aug 5, 2011)

i would absolutely love these. not just for my seven year old daughter, but for all of us as well. especially as a prego momma, who is constantly carrying around snacks with me at the moment!


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I have spent perhaps $10 on baggies for the past year. I have four lunchskins and love them for snacks on the go. My 2 year old can open them carefully and knows they will have a yummy snack.


----------



## birthuwant (Feb 5, 2011)

We try and use plasticware and pyrex but when a bag is needed we have probably spent about $15 in the last year....I am guessing...


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

We probably spent about 20-40 dollars on a variety of ziplop type bags in the last year. I would love to try these!


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love to try these/


----------



## Jamee Thumm (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to try one. Currently we go through a box of baggies every two months. I would love to try something that is better for the environment!

-Jamee


----------



## Jamee Thumm (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to try one. Currently we go through a box of baggies every two months. I would love to try something that is better for the environment!

-Jamee


----------



## Alissaanne2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I use stack coupons with sales to even be able to afford to buy plastic bags. Then we try to reuse them as much as possible. I have spent probably $10-$15 dollars last year on bags. But, hey at least we use cloth diapers!


----------



## ferencfamily (Jun 27, 2011)

I vow to rid our lives of those pesky plastic sandwich bags this year. It's a timely goal as our olderst is starting kindergarten and we'll be packing lunches daily. I'd guestimate that we easily spend $50-75/year on plastic storage bags. What a waste and so not earth friendly! Time for a change!


----------



## soglad (Dec 31, 2006)

My daughter is starting kindergarten this fall - would love to have these for her lunches! I imagine we'd spend $50 on baggies and saran wrap otherwise...thank you!


----------



## Cingrouille (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive been meaning to buy these but had forgotten about them! Thank you for this! Perfect just in time for school  I can't get the promotional code to work when I go to 'check out'.


----------



## ambivamom (May 2, 2007)

I spend over $50 or more a year, but that includes the deli papers that I wrap a lot of stuff in for my husband. I try to wash and reuse the plastic bags but it is hard as I have no good system for it. I used to dry them on my clothesline but my kids keep knocking them down.


----------



## Cwalkr (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd love to try these. We probably spend about $30-$40 a year on zipper bags. We try to reuse the ones we can so we make them last a little longer. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Would love to try these, I'm sick of using disposable sand which bags for the kids lunches.


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

Probably spend $10-$12. We use sandwich boxes mostly or those wax paper bags.


----------



## Melirose (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to try them. I haven't made the switch, but I have been interested in trying something new. I feel so wasteful all the time.


----------



## Jenntwinmom (Aug 18, 2011)

Would love to try these! I estimate we spend around $40-50/year on disposable baggies. Ugh, sounds awful just to type that out. Really hope I win these. They look awesome!


----------



## rachelalfreda (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd love to try these out! I don't know how much money we spend on Ziplock bags, but imo any $ is too much for something that gets thrown away after 1-2 uses!! I hope I'm a winner!


----------



## sweetstar (Feb 3, 2011)

We have a few of these and love love love them. However, we still spend about $25 a year on the disposables. Our growing family and trying to pack more food more often mean we need more!


----------



## moonbeammama (Aug 18, 2011)

These sound wonderful! I use lots of Tupperware but if I can't find a matching lid or am running out of room in my daughter's lunchbox, I guiltily go for the ziploc. I hate it because I hate to produce so much waste. A reusable bag that can be washed in the dishwasher? Amen! Sounds awesome! It would be great to have less guilt in my life and I would happily share the good news with all my friends! I pay about $20-30 a year in baggies. Everyone pays for the waste they leave behind. Thanks for considering my family for the sample & thanks for providing an Eco friendly alternative.


----------



## willowsage (Apr 4, 2011)

I have spent about $5 on bags (dollar store) in the last 12 months


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

We use a lot of Tupperware/Rubbermaid and also re-use baggies...I would guess we spend maybe ten bucks a year on baggies?

Sure would love a lovely Lunchskin for our out-of-the-house adventures! Thank you for the offer.


----------



## MimbresMama (Jun 30, 2011)

I've spent about $50 on plastic baggies over the last year. I'd love to make that a big, fat ZERO!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, I would LOVE to win these!!! I have no idea how much we've spent on plastic baggies over the last year, but I'd guess....at least a box per month at around $4 each, so, close to $50? (and that's just the smaller-sized lunch ones; if you count the larger food-storage ones, it would be way more!) And that's even with homeschooling up until now, so we only packed lunch/snacks for going out and often ate meals at home - now that 3 of my 4 kids will be going to school in a few weeks, I need these badly!







I did try another brand before, but they were hard to clean (not dishwasher safe like this product!)


----------



## HaywardMama (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, would love to win some of these. I have been trying to find some reusable baggies that are also truly safe from chemicals and plastics. I just read the info on their page that shows they are EU certified which as far as I understand are stricter than US standards. I've been waiting for room in our budget to get some of these and even cut down on the use of Tupperware for small things that I have to hand wash and waste extra water. Also have been planting seeds of thought with my neighbor who uses TONS of baggies for her 3 kids cause they are always going out. Honestly I'd probably give a couple if not all to her to get her started. It pains me when I see so much waste. I only buy plastic bags for freezing and don't use them everyday, but I do miss some of the convenience. That's why I've been excited to see so many companies popping up to hopefully start making some change! I hope I can be a part of it!


----------



## Lucy Archer (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope I win one! I probably spent $5 this last year on plastic baggies.


----------



## HaywardMama (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably spent around 20 on baggies this year cause I really try to be good about waste. Excited about the reusable baggies though cause the Tupperware I use for snacks and lunches get so bulky and so many dishes just to bring a sandwich, fruit, etc!


----------



## beachcomber (May 11, 2005)

I'm sure we spend over $100 a year on disposable plastic baggies. It kills me because I hate throwing them away. i try to reuse them but with 2 kids in care and needling lunch and 2 snacks a day it's nearly impossible to fill their backpacks with tupperware. If I don't get lucky (heh) and get a set to try out, I'm certainly going to try and find them locally. Though living on an island off the edge of a continent makes that more of a challenge than you'd think!


----------



## laynebaird (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to try these. We go through plastic bags like there is no tomorrow. Can't even begin to estimate what we spend on them.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I would say we've spent around $15 on the lunch-sized plastic zip bags. Double that if you include the larger plastic zip bags. I've always wanted to try out the reusables though, would be so excited if I won these, woohoo!


----------



## kerrplunk (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been wanting to try something like these for years! I don't spend a tone of money on plastic bags, maybe $12 a year. But, I like the idea of not producing more trash!

Rachell Kerr

603-437-3770


----------



## PeaceMongerMama (Aug 3, 2011)

I spend about 24 dollars a year. I buy two boxes of baggies a month from the dollar store, sometimes I use a small plastic sandwhich box instead but I'd rather not use either of those. I have been wanting to try these. We are close to having a trash free lunch. My sons school uses cloth napkins and real flatware, no plastics or paper. They provide water in real glasses so there are no juice boxes. Baggies are the last thing for us to cut out.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

We spend about $30 a year. I re-use our plastic ziplock bags or use tupperware containers to try to limit how many plastic bags we use, but there are still some snacks that fit better in them. So I would be interested in trying the re-usable ones.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I try not to spend much on bags, I do buy some and reuse them as much as possible. I use tupperware type stuff but it (the sandwich) usually falls apart in transport.... I would love to try these!! I think I've probably spent about $10 on plastic bags in the last year....


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I would love to try these, too. My firstborn is starting kindergarten in a week (!!), and she's very excited about putting together her very own, special lunch box. These would be great!!


----------



## marissab (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to try this! I've seen them at my cloth diaper store, I just haven't made the plunge yet.


----------



## marissab (Aug 18, 2011)

I've spent way too much on plastic bags this last year. My husband uses between two and three of them a day in his lunch. We try to reuse when we can. I would probably say around 20 or 30 dollars in the last year. Goodness.


----------



## SunshineH (May 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how much we spend on bags, but we have 3 school children. I would guess $10 or so per year - I'm not brand loyal and we try to use reusable items for packing snacks and lunch when we can. These reusable bags look nice and using the dishwasher to clean them would be a nice option.


----------



## mnmamanpapa (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to try these reuasble bags out! I hate using disposable stuff, so I try not to use plastic bags whenever possible, other than for freezer storage...we do use reusable plastic containers for snacks...which can be awkward to fit in bags. Anyways, I hope I am lucky and win the chance to try these.


----------



## Doussou (May 22, 2005)

These look great! I have spent less than $10 on plastic sandwich bags over the last year, thanks to re-usable bags. But they're falling apart (not this brand!), so I need new ones! I love that these can go in the dishwasher. That's even easier than throwing them in the wash!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to try too!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Oh if this contest is still going on I could use these bags so much.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

We probably spend about $10-$15 a year (disposable tupperware and baggies)... What I feel horrible about is the throwing them away part!! Trying to minimize some footprints over here!







, plus I would love to try something cuter than tupperware (at least my daughter would)!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wondering if any of the winners received theirs yet? Still waiting on mine!


----------



## ferencfamily (Jun 27, 2011)

I was just thinking the same- haven't received mine yet either. Wonder how we can follow-up and maybe get an estimated time of arrival??


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Not here either.... Glad I'm not alone


----------



## NW2SE (Jan 18, 2011)

Me neither. I messaged Chris about this and she mentioned that she would look into the situation...but that was a week or so ago and I have not yet heard anything further.


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I have looked into it. Help is on the way. I had to sort things out and get approval in the right channels, but rest assured, we are committed to our word. I have your mailing addresses and will be using the company card to send you each one Lunchskin on Monday morning!

Have a fabulous weekend. Talk to you soon!

Chris


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Chris!


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy to be of service, friends! All paperwork has been approved. Each of the winning moms who sent me addresses have been sent a 3 Green Moms Lunchskin.

Dear moms, please PM me when you receive your Lunchskin in the mail - via UPS First Class- so that I can ensure each person on my list receives their product.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Don't know how to PM on tapatalk, but got mine-- thank you!


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

So glad to hear that! Thanks- C


----------

